# scroll saw v band saw



## caretaker (1 Mar 2008)

I have a cheep scroll saw and just can not get on with it, I have now got a small band saw that I love.
I am making some letters P A T and R E G I have cut them out but had to use a drill to complete the R P and to assist in the making of G.
Do you suggest I use a thiner blade?
The blade I am using is 3/8.
Is it alright to do nibbling at the hard to get to places.
I find the band saw a lot faster than my old scroll saw, but fill I am doing this a bit wrong, any tips would be very helpful.


----------



## jigsue (2 Mar 2008)

for work like this, I would not try anything but a scroll saw. You cannot get anything like the accuracy or fine workings on the bandsaw. Yes, they do go more quickly, I agree, but for lettering and fancy stuff, the extra work you have to do afterwards has surely nullified any time gained int quicker cutting.

The scrollsaw is made for exactly this purpose and if you wish to do more work, the scrollsaw would win every time.


Sue


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mar 2008)

jigsue":38i4npzw said:


> for work like this, I would not try anything but a scroll saw. You cannot get anything like the accuracy or fine workings on the bandsaw. Yes, they do go more quickly, I agree, but for lettering and fancy stuff, the extra work you have to do afterwards has surely nullified any time gained int quicker cutting.
> 
> The scrollsaw is made for exactly this purpose and if you wish to do more work, the scrollsaw would win every time.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more Sue.

Caretaker.....I note you are using a 3/8" blade in your bandsaw. The smallest radius you can cut with that is humongus compared to a scroll saw so maths alone answers your question.
Even the cheapest scroll saw will cut small curves better than any band saw I know.

Persevere with your scroll saw and it will pay off in the end for fine work that other saws struggle with !


----------



## Pajaro Petes (21 Mar 2008)

Yea Reg. Keep the scroll saw or upgrade if need be. Plus the scroll saw is a lot gentler on you fingers in case of miss hap's. OWEEEEE!!! :shock:


----------

